# Impossible d'ajouter une signature dans Mail



## Psygod (19 Octobre 2005)

'lut

J'ai essayé de mettre une signature dans MAIL

Quand je vais dans les Préférences et à Signatures, je clicke sur Ajouter une signature et à description je met le nom de mon compte ... seulement, il refuse de l'ajouter et donc impossible de mettre une signature ...

Une idée ?

Merci


----------



## kaviar (19 Octobre 2005)

'lut

Etrange :mouais: 

Tu n'as un message ou quelque chose ???


----------



## Psygod (19 Octobre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> 'lut
> 
> Etrange :mouais:
> 
> Tu n'as un message ou quelque chose ???




Voilà le truc ...
quand je fais Ajouter signature, je marque mon nom dans Description et fais OK mais rien ne marche ... ça ne valide rien


----------



## kaviar (19 Octobre 2005)

Ah tu es encore sous Panther !!! Je suis sous Tiger, cela ne va pas arranger les choses :mouais: 

Bête question (il en faut), ce ne serait pas le fait de mettre dans la description, le nom de ton compte ?  (oui je sais je ne vois pas le rapport non plus !!!). J'ai regardé dans le support Apple mais rien sur le sujet !!

J'espère que quelqu'un d'autre pourra te venir en aide


----------



## Psygod (19 Octobre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Ah tu es encore sous Panther !!! Je suis sous Tiger, cela ne va pas arranger les choses :mouais:
> 
> Bête question (il en faut), ce ne serait pas le fait de mettre dans la description, le nom de ton compte ? (oui je sais je ne vois pas le rapport non plus !!!). J'ai regardé dans le support Apple mais rien sur le sujet !!
> 
> J'espère que quelqu'un d'autre pourra te venir en aide



C'est bon ??? j'suis trop con !!! Je croyais qu'en appuyant sur OK, ça m'ouvrirait une nvelle fenetre ou je pourrais écrire ma signature ...


----------



## Dan le breton (20 Octobre 2005)

a voir l'&#233;cran que tu proposes il n'y a pas de compte ouvert tu devrais voir les comptes as tu la 2.0.3 d'abord?
car dans celle la il y a 3 colonnes 1-les comptes 2- le nom de la signature quand tu cliques sur le petit + en bas  3- le texte que tu veux mettre dans cette troisieme colonne
ainsi tu peux choisir diverses signatures pour chaque compte ouvert
mais dans les versions precedentes il y avait le petit + (plus) qui permet d'ajouter une signature 
a te lire mais telecharge la 2.0.3
kenavo


----------

